# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  CD Powerbuilder 7.0.3

## ofmika

Bonjour,

Je dveloppe toujours en PB 7. 

Malheureusement quelqu'un a jet mes CD originaux de Powerbuilder 7.0.3 build 10009.

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait encore ce CD ? Est il possible d'en avoir une copie ?

Merci d'avance

        Michel

----------

